# A couple from the garden



## davholla (Jul 20, 2016)

Can people guess which one was more popular on flickr?  It was the one I liked less, which says something about my judgement

A bee.



EF7A9599honeybee by davholla2002, on Flickr

A looper caterpillar (inch worm in the US), this was not on a plant but on a piece of wood



EF7A9593loopercaterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 20, 2016)

I love the second one, nice capture! Inch worms are so interesting but surprisingly difficult to photograph because they are so long and slender. Getting it all on one focal plane is tough with how much they move.


----------



## davholla (Jul 21, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> I love the second one, nice capture! Inch worms are so interesting but surprisingly difficult to photograph because they are so long and slender. Getting it all on one focal plane is tough with how much they move.


I agree, sadly I didn't get it 100% perfect.


----------

